# Do the Jews believe in hell?



## Von (Apr 25, 2018)

I was talking with a guy, who considers himself jewish (parents from Israel and they adhere to judaism). As far as I can establish, he is not very active in his faith, although he does fast on the Day of Atonement, try to live a good life, etc. 
When I raised the issue of hell, he said that jews don't believe in hell. Is this true as a general statement? When asked where a "bad" jew would go he had some vague purgatory-type explanation.
Anyone knowledgeable on this? Any proof from the OT (especially the pentateuch).


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 25, 2018)

The Jews I've talked to seemed rather fuzzy on the subject of eternity. They were all youngish, rather liberal Jews. I knew one guy who was, as he said, a Reformed Jew and a Ukrainian Catholic at the same time. That was a new one to me.

But it depends. As the saying goes, if you ask three Jews you'll get four opinions. And of course, in modern times, it depends what is meant by Jew.


----------



## Von (Apr 25, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> Reformed Jew and a Ukrainian Catholic

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 25, 2018)

Tom Hart said:


> The Jews I've talked to seemed rather fuzzy on the subject of eternity. They were all youngish, rather liberal Jews. I knew one guy who was, as he said, a Reformed Jew and a Ukrainian Catholic at the same time. That was a new one to me.
> 
> But it depends. As the saying goes, if you ask three Jews you'll get four opinions. And of course, in modern times, it depends what is meant by Jew.


Judaism I think really speaks to how one is to live here and they focus on obeying the Commandments of God, to living rightly here, and leave the afterlife to itself pretty much.


----------



## Megs (Apr 25, 2018)

I went to university with several observant Orthodox Jewish people and had a conversation with them once about what happens after you die. They said they didn't know. I think their exact response was a shrug and the words "No one knows." Unfortunately, I didn't get to ask them more questions such as their view on Daniel 12:2 because we were at a work placement and had to get back to work.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 25, 2018)

https://www.myjewishlearning.com/article/life-after-death/

https://reformjudaism.org/judaism-what-believed-happen-someone-after-they-die

I was a Cashew!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dachaser (Apr 25, 2018)

Megs said:


> I went to university with several observant Orthodox Jewish people and had a conversation with them once about what happens after you die. They said they didn't know. I think their exact response was a shrug and the words "No one knows." Unfortunately, I didn't get to ask them more questions such as their view on Daniel 12:2 because we were at a work placement and had to get back to work.


Their entire focus would be on living right here and now.


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> https://www.myjewishlearning.com/article/life-after-death/
> 
> https://reformjudaism.org/judaism-what-believed-happen-someone-after-they-die


Thank you for that. It is surprising to me.
And if my theology is correct it lends more credence to the fact that the jews should've looked forward to a heavenly kingdom instead of an idyllic earthly one.


----------



## earl40 (Apr 26, 2018)

All Jews and everyone believes in hell, as much as they know there is a judgment to come. I have had a few conversations with people about hell, Jews included, and in each and everyone of those conversations I skip the "opportunity" to try to convince them of the existence of hell. I simply converse on what they know awaits, and each and everyone shrinks back in sheepish acknowledgement of what they already know is real.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Von (Apr 26, 2018)

earl40 said:


> All Jews and everyone believes in hell, as much as they know there is a judgment to come.


Thanks for the reminder - you are so right:
_And when he comes, he will convict the world concerning sin and righteousness and judgment_
(John 16:8)
_And as he reasoned about righteousness and self-control and the coming judgment, Felix was alarmed..._ 
(Acts 24:25a)


----------



## timfost (Apr 26, 2018)

Scott Bushey said:


> I was a Cashew!



I always thought you were a nut.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 26, 2018)

Uh huh....if the shoe fits.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 8, 2018)

This statement is not generally true, If you take with an Orthodox Jewish person most will affirm a type future punishment for the wicked writings such as the Talmud affirm this, although the rabbis debated on this issue some believed in hell in the sense of eternal punishment, while others saw it as a type purgatory where one is cleansed then released while only the real wicked stay there. If you want a good treatment on the subject I recommend Robert Morey's book Death and the Afterlife, in a section of the book he documents Pre Christian and Jewish Intertestamental literature and Dead Se Scrolls that many Jews in Jesus day affirmed a belief in a future judgment.


----------



## Dachaser (May 9, 2018)

ReformedChristian said:


> This statement is not generally true, If you take with an Orthodox Jewish person most will affirm a type future punishment for the wicked writings such as the Talmud affirm this, although the rabbis debated on this issue some believed in hell in the sense of eternal punishment, while others saw it as a type purgatory where one is cleansed then released while only the real wicked stay there. If you want a good treatment on the subject I recommend Robert Morey's book Death and the Afterlife, in a section of the book he documents Pre Christian and Jewish Intertestamental literature and Dead Se Scrolls that many Jews in Jesus day affirmed a belief in a future judgment.


The Pharisees of the time of Jesus would have held to an afterlife, but the Sadducees would not have to that view.


----------



## ReformedChristian (May 10, 2018)

That is correct as we know according to Josephus, Inter-testament Literature and Jesus and Paul's interaction with them they denied angels, spirits and a soul. It almost seems in a sense like they were materialist.


----------

